# Threaded inserts



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

For my first five sticks, I've purchased brass, threaded inserts and epoxied them into the end of my sticks. I drill such that the threads just barely cut into the wood, and then put a little epoxy on the threads before screwing in. My reasoning is that when the rubber tip wears out, it will be very easy to replace by unscrewing the worn one.

So far, I've always secured the tip with a factory made or ******* engineered brass tubing ferrule, so that the process of screwing in the insert would not crack the wood.

THE POINT IS..........

for these inserts, a 1/4" flat screwdriver is appropriate. For most screwdrivers, the driver widens below the tip, such that it is difficult or sometimes impossible to sink the insert into the hole a ways. Easy solution - I just took a file and filed off the end of the screwdriver so that it is 1/4" or less all the way. Now I can screw those inserts in as much as necessary.

My hardware store had 3/16" screwdrivers made like that from the factory, but not the 1/4" I needed.


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

Check this out.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/516in-18threadedinsertwrench.aspx


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

boxwoodruler said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/516in-18threadedinsertwrench.aspx


Great idea! I should have guessed that someone would make them. This would ensure that the insert goes in better aligned and without risk of stripping the slots on the brass ones.

I have to double check after work, but I think this one fits the inserts that I've been using, and I can pick it up at the local Woodcraft on Friday afternoon.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001048/2809/t-wrench-for-1420-inserts.aspx

If you hadn't known that, I'd never have thought of it. Many thanks!


----------

